# Reference Letter Issue



## alok509gupta (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I have over 5+ years of experience in as Software Engineer in IT company India.., thing is Since my relieving letter doesnt contain my roles & responsibility & my Office timings etc.., I went ahead & asked my manager to write a reference letter for me mentioning details as..

This is to certify that Mr. XXXX was an employee of XXXX, India and was employed from Jan XX, 2006 to Feb XX, 2011.

Mr. XXXX was permanently employed on a Full Time basis 
(40hrs per week) as Senior Engineer and his work hours were 8 am to 5 pm from Monday to Friday (Five days a week).


He saying now this to me "I need to contact HR if I can provide such a letter. This is a "to whomsoever it may concern" letter and I do not have the capacity to write about your joining dates, employment dates etc etc, I just need HR to nod to this"

HR is saying they dont have policy of writing detailed roles/resposibility letter

Now what should I do.., Please let me know If some run in same kinda situation.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Alok -

That's a tough situation. Employment reference letters are absolutely critical for both the skills assessment process and the migration process in general with DIAC. One angle might be to get 2 letters - one from your manager that details your roles and responsibilities, and another from HR that just has your join/leave dates. If they don't want to write a letter to "to whomsoever..." then perhaps address it to "Department of Immigration and Citizenship" and use that letter for both skills assessment and DIAC visa application if that makes them feel better.

But one way or another, you've got to get the letter(s) - a statutory declaration, etc is no substitute for employment letters, especially when the company is still in business and operating - if you tried to substitute a statement from yourself, it would likely be disqualified.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 29, 2013)

*Hi Mark,
He is willing to give me a letter now in this format as pasted below, do you think its good enough to go ahead with my application, he is also giving me his company visting card too..., please let me know if this content is good to go & also let me know if i need to show some kind of Organization chart or something too ??*

*TO DIAC*

This is to certify that Mr. XXX was an employee of YYY, Country and was employed from Jan 23, XXX to Feb 23, XXX.
Mr. XXXX was permanently employed on a Full Time basis 
(40hrs per week) as XXX Engineer and his work hours were 8 am to 5 pm from Monday to Friday (Five days a week).

He was responsible for following duties as a XX Engineer under my supervision:
• Software development and Verification activities for various Graphics 
software applications, delivering products in compliance with 
DO-178B standards (FAA standard for airborne software applications 
Developing / Testing).
• The software developed based on product requirements using programming languages C, C++,OpenGL, Embedded C & also include usage of requirements based design and modeling tools & Real time Operating systems.
• Evaluation of technology platforms and feasibility study, consulting, analyzing and evaluating software product needs.
• Review of Software & Systems design specifications and reports.
• Adhering to CMMI level 5 quality processes.
• Customer interactions for requirement clarifications and issue handling, reporting status of project, training and mentoring team on technology tools and processes.
I have worked with Mr. XXX as his technical manager and may be contacted at any time for the verification of above mentioned details.

Regards
XX XX (Designation - XX XX XX)
Signature with Date:
E-Mail - 
Address: X
Cell +XX XX
Office XX - XX
Fax XX - XX


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Alok -

That looks fine - I think you'll be OK with that format.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## batty (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Mark,

In the 189 Visa booklet, i have seen the following in Page 21.
Under Evidence to support your application:

The reference letter should indicate exact period of employment, positions held, and the salary earned. The Reference letter from my manager can provide all details except the salary earned (which normally an HR can only give). Will attaching a copy of the last few months pay slip in that company will suffice?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Batty -

That may work, however in some cases DIAC wants evidence of payment for the entire term of the job - it depends on the case officer and the level of detail they want about your job. If payslips are not available from the entire period you held the job, other income records like tax records will often work.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## batty (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Mark for the quick response.
One more query to trouble you 
I plan to lodge an Application for my Skills Assessment.
I have completed my Bachelor of Technology/Engineering in Chemical Engineering (4 year Full Time Engineering Course in India), however the ANZSCO Code which I plan to apply is 263111 (Compute Network and Systems Engineer).
I do have a work experience of nearly 12 Years (Permanent , Full Time Employment) in Computer Network and Systems Administration and further I do have relevant Microsoft Certifications (Microsoft Certified Professional) and CCNA (Cisco Certified Network Associate) and ITIL v3.0 (Information Technology Infrastructure Library).

Do you have an idea on whether these would be enough to lodge my Skills Assessment application with ACS or whether I should go through the RPL route ? I have seen in some forums that Microsoft Certifications would be good enough.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Batty -

No way to tell for sure as it's ACS's judgement, but I would guess you will end up going the RPL route. However, if I were you since you have some questions, I'd call ACS and let them know what certifications you have, and ask them if that is sufficient to avoid RPL. The RPL route can be problematic since ACS then deems you as "skilled" only after a number of years of relevant employment. Once that's done, only years of employment AFTER your "skilled" date count for points on the skilled visa points test - losing years of work can cause big problems for some people as they fall below the minimum points necessary to lodge an EOI, etc.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nilofar (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear Mark and members,

I am in a similar situation to the OP but maybe worse 

I worked for 3 years at my previous company but all the while I was on family sponsorship. Despite my application to transfer my sponsorship to that of the company, they delayed it for a long time until my resignation from there.

I have requested an experience letter from them for that period but they are refusing to issue me one as they say its against their "policy" to issue one for an out-sponsored employee. 

Now my ex-manager has agreed to sign me an experience letter in the format specified by ACS but this will be considered a statutory declaration. 

My question is, if I get this letter signed by a lawyer; will it suffice or is there a high probability of rejection?

I can also present ACS with the contract I had signed with the company and the managers business card as additional evidence.

I also have 1 year of experience in a similar role in my current company and will be able to provide an official letter from them on the company letterhead etc 

I have a post graduate degree and ITIL certified. Will this help in my skills assessment? Or is there a minimum number of years for work experience that needs to be met? 

I am applying for the role of System Analyst/Programmer (261311)

PS - I am 25 years old and have passed the IELTS exam. Considering my age and other factors (excluding the work experience), I am able to meet the 60 points necessary as per my assessment.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Nilofar -

ACS and DIAC each have their own (separate and sometimes different) rules re: employer reference letters. My thought would be that if you have a stat dec plus a contract (and perhaps proof of payment via payslips, income tax records, etc), you have a good chance of getting that work experience accepted by both ACS and DIAC as long as you meet the other requirements - ie, responsibilities of the position align well with ANZSCO definition for that occuaption, work was full-time and done after you had already earned the qualification (or prev years of experience) required for your occupation per ANZSCO, etc.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## eesh1982 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Enquiry about my profile*

Hi Mark,

I have seen, you have been so helpful. I am in process of applying PR Visa for Australia. I have done my masers in computers and 8+ years of experience in market research (Survey Programming). I am currently working with Accenture. I am confused between the job codes Analyst Programmer and System Analyst. Would it be possible for you to help me.
Also, I would like to share roles and responsibilities with you, if you can suggest any changes.

Looking forward to hear from you.

Regards,
Eesh


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Eesh -

Thanks for the note - suggest you carefully read this PDF which should help you differentiate between the different IT occupation codes:

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf

Please advise if I can be of further assistance - if you need specific help with your ACS application, you may want to book a consulting session - see website link below in email signature for more on this.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Queries concerning Subclass 189 visa*

Dear Mark,

I hate to be a bother by repeating, apparently, answered questions. My purpose is to get the details clarified.

I am software engineer with 8+ years of experience in the industry and my assessing authority is ACS. I have completed my ACS assessment and I have the ACS letter with me. Would you be kind enough to clarify on the following points regarding applying for Subclass 189 to the DIAC. I would be much obliged if you could do so.

1. For the Employment reference, can I use the same letters and statutory declarations that I used for the ACS? The difference, of course, is ACS format does not have the salary mentioned in it. Can I submit the pay-slips as proof of this. If so, then how many pay-slips are needed?

2. About the certified copies of the original, can I use the same certified copies that I used for the ACS assessment? I heard that these certified copies have a validity period entailing them. In that case, should I get these copies certified anew from an authority?

3. Can I know the documents that would be needed when creating the EOI on the DIAC website? and the documents that would be needed when applying in SkillSelect when invited. I ask this, so that I can keep all the documents ready before I apply for EOI.

4. After the Subclass 189 visa has been granted, is there a period within which I'll have to travel to Australia atleast once so that the visa doesn't get invalidated? If so, then may I know long this period is? Also, May I know the entire validity of the Subclass 189 visa(I take that it has be renewed after every 5 years?).

5. The IELTS exam results says that the results are valid for only 2 years. The DIAC website, however, says that IELTS exam results as old as 3 years can be used. It would be great if this could be clarified.

6. I heard that some of the copies that are to be attached, are supposed to be in colour (not in Black and white). Which are the documents for which this is mandatory?

7. Apart from the ACS letter, what are the other documents which are to be uploaded for the proof of employments (tax documents. pay-slips, offer letters etc.)

8. Is there any cover letter required when uploading the documents either in EOI or the skillselect?

9. Since I am applying for the Subclass 189, what are the booklets I need to have a look into. I understand I need to go through booklet number 6. Apart from this, what are the other booklet I need to read.

Thanks in Advance.
Naren


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Naren -

Happy to assist - see comments at *** below - if you need more detailed answers or info specific to your case (below is general info), would suggest you book a consultation where we can discuss your case in detail and I can look at the documents you have to give you specific advice. See website link at the end of the post in my signature.



nare1783 said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> I hate to be a bother by repeating, apparently, answered questions. My purpose is to get the details clarified.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear Mark,

Thank you for a super fast and a clear reply. As you have suggested, I would prefer a consultation session just to get your opinion on the documents that I have. I will most probably be in Sydney(I believe my accommodation is in Kent Street) this November. May I know your office address so that I can drop in. I take it that I can book a session then and there? please correct me If I am wrong.

Just one more question if you don't mind, As I have mentioned before, I have 8+ years of experience in the software industry. I am planning to migrate to Australia first and later bring along my family (my wife and my son) to Australia. In this case which would be a preferred visa Subclass 189 or Subclass 190. May I know what is the major difference between these two visas?


Thanks & Regards
Naren


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Naren -

Thanks for the note - we prefer all consultations be booked in advance and have an online tool for doing that - you can choose the date, time, and method of communications you'd like (Skype, phone, or in person at our office on Macquarie St in Parramatta) - see my website link in my signature below for more on this - just look for "Professional Consultation" at the top.

Re: 189 vs 190, 189 is an independent skilled visa that does not require any state sponsorship, but is limited to occupations on the SOL list and those who can score at least 60 points on the skilled visa points test. 190 is a state sponsored visa that is open to occupations on the CSOL list (a much larger list) if an applicant can find a state that is sponsoring his/her occupation - check the state skilled websites to see who is sponsoring various occupations - both visas require a skills assessment, and the 190 requires 55 points on the skilled visa points test.

This is a highly simplified view of things - there are many other requirements - see DIBP website for more details.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



nare1783 said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> Thank you for a super fast and a clear reply. As you have suggested, I would prefer a consultation session just to get your opinion on the documents that I have. I will most probably be in Sydney(I believe my accommodation is in Kent Street) this November. May I know your office address so that I can drop in. I take it that I can book a session then and there? please correct me If I am wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Mark, 

Just one more question on this if you don't mind. Does the Immigration Department ask for the hard-copies of the reference letters and Statutory Declarations at any point of time during the PR application? The reason why I ask is that some of my previous employers have provided only the soft-copies of the employment reference. They are unwilling to provide an hardcopy for this. 

I am in Sydney right now. I would like to book a consultation so that I can get an opinion on the documents that I have for the immigration department. I take it that looking at the softcopy should be enough? And May I know if you work on Saturdays ? I have no free time during the weekdays here that is why I ask. 

Thanks&Regards
Naren


----------



## Rakeshcet (Feb 16, 2015)

*reference letter issue*

Dear sir,
I worked as assistant engineer mechanical in a newspaper printing company and I have bachelor degree in industrial engineering.I have ielts score of 7.5 and 29 years of age.
I got my reference letter with joining and relieving dates,salary .But they had not mentioned my job as full time and did not mention the hours of work.The nature of work is mentioned.
I worked as assistant engineer mechanical trainee for two years and then I got confirmation and worked as assistant engineer mechanical for two years.
Please reply to me whether my reference letter will be accepted during skill assessment by Australian immigration and citizenship authorities since it do not contain full time and hours of work.
Regards
Rakesh


----------



## Rakeshcet (Feb 16, 2015)

*PR and Student visa*

Dear Mark,
I am planning to apply for skill assessment for PR in Australia.I have 55 points according to my agency's official.so my doubt is if I apply for skill assessment and fails to get PR is it difficult for me to get a student visa.I am asking this doubt because my agency official said that if my file is made for skill assessment by the immigration authorities it will be difficult to get student visa.
Please reply me about this.

Regards and Thanks
Rakesh


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Rakesh -

Thanks for the note - it not possible for me to do individual assessments here on the forum as there are simply too many details that are required in order to determine eligibility for a visa, especially a skilled visa.

Applications for Australian visas often have to deal with three different sets of rules and regulations: skills assessment authority regulations, state and territory sponsorship regulations, and visa regulations from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection. As a result, determining which visa(s) an applicant for is a complex question and not able to be answered in a quick back & forth emails or forum posts.

We offer a professional consultation designed to provide the time necessary to work through your situation, answer your questions, and gather enough information about your situation to determine exactly which visa(s) you may qualify for and the steps you would need to do to apply.

If you'd like to book a consultation, we offer this service by phone, Skype and at our office in Parramatta. For more information or to book, visit our website listed in my signature below.

Thanks again for the enquiry -

Best,

Mark Northam



Rakeshcet said:


> Dear sir,
> I worked as assistant engineer mechanical in a newspaper printing company and I have bachelor degree in industrial engineering.I have ielts score of 7.5 and 29 years of age.
> I got my reference letter with joining and relieving dates,salary .But they had not mentioned my job as full time and did not mention the hours of work.The nature of work is mentioned.
> I worked as assistant engineer mechanical trainee for two years and then I got confirmation and worked as assistant engineer mechanical for two years.
> ...


----------



## info4sourav (Mar 31, 2015)

*Reference Letter format*

Hi Mark,

To introduce myself, I am a professional with 9.5+ years experience in Supply Chain and Engineering Fields.

I have degrees in Industrial Engineering (Bachelors) and MBA (Masters).

I was planning to apply for skill assessment against my educational background and work experience from Engineers Australia.

Can you please help me with a format of Reference Letter that has to be obtained from my company against the work experience as an Industrial Engineer?I have gone through the Migration Booklet of EA but could not fully understand their exact requirement.

What are the fields that have to be mandatorily mentioned along with the job role & responsibilities?

In my case, I may be able to show 8+ years experience in my current company. However, it might be difficult to get a similar letter (mentioning my roles & responsibilities in detail) from my previous company where I had worked for 1.5 years. Considering that I have 8+ experience in my current company,is any letter from my previous employer required at all?

Also,in my current company,do I need to show my job promotions over the years at similar role or a mention of the current designation is enough??

Will look forward to your valuable insight into the matter.

Thanks & regards,

Sourav Chakraborty

(IELTS--R-8,W-7.5,L-7.5,S-7)


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Generally title, responsibilities, hire date, end date and hours (ie, full time or otherwise) are what's required. EA work reference service is optional - you can have it done on whatever work you wish to have assessed.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



info4sourav said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> To introduce myself, I am a professional with 9.5+ years experience in Supply Chain and Engineering Fields.
> 
> ...


----------



## info4sourav (Mar 31, 2015)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> Generally title, responsibilities, hire date, end date and hours (ie, full time or otherwise) are what's required. EA work reference service is optional - you can have it done on whatever work you wish to have assessed.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark

Thanks a lot for the information.

If I want to claim points against my work experience, then do I need to get my work assessed by EA? If it's yes, then out of the 3 CDRs ,can I show 1 from my Engineering graduation and 2 from my work experience? Will that meet the criteria?

If EA doesn't get the work experience assessed, then whom should I go through for work assessment?

Regards,
Sourav Chakraborty


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Mark,
We couldn't meet as I was busy even of Saturday's due to my assignment in Sydney. Thanks for all the responses that you have provided so far.

I am in the process of filling the EOI for Subclass 189. I just need the following queries. Sorry to be a bother 

1. For the Education Qualification in EOI, I am mentioning by highest qualification, which is Bachelors Degree in Engineering. I believe this should be enough? I am not mentioning my Higher Secondary (High School grade) and Secondary(10th grade) qualifications. Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.

2. For the work experience in EOI, my ACS letter mentions my relevant experience starts from March 2008.. though my work experience starts from March 2006 which I mentioned in my ACS letter. The following text from the ACS letter illustrates this..


"The following employment after March 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of ANZCODE.

Company one - From 02/March/2006 to 08/February/2007
Company two - From 09/February/2007 to 27/June/2008
Company three - From 01/July/2008 etc..."

For the above data, I am planning to enter the EOI like this..

Company one From 02/March/2006 to 08/February/2007 - Not relevant to assessment
Company two From 09/February/2007 to 29/February/2008 - Not relevant to assessment
Company two From 01/March/2008 to 27/June/2008/ - Relevant to Assessment
Company three From 01/July/2008 etc...

as you can see, I've mentioned the relevant experience for Company two only from March 2008, the rest of the experience for the Company two has been marked "not relevant" (though the whole period belongs to the same company).

Is my approach correct? I would be much obliged If you could clarify this.

Regards
Naren


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Naren -

Your approach looks good - can't give you specific advice without seeing your documents, however from what you've said, it makes sense. I'd suggest starting the relevant employment 1 April rather than 1 March based on the wording of the ACS letter.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



nare1783 said:


> Hi Mark,
> We couldn't meet as I was busy even of Saturday's due to my assignment in Sydney. Thanks for all the responses that you have provided so far.
> 
> I am in the process of filling the EOI for Subclass 189. I just need the following queries. Sorry to be a bother
> ...


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for the superfast reply.. About the updating of education qualifications on the EOI. The ACS has provided the wordings

"Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science and Engineering from Anna University completed
April 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing."

For this, I believe, just the Bachelor Degree details can be entered in the EOI under Educational qualifications ?

Regards
Naren


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Correct - you can enter both degrees if you'd like, but you only get points for the Bachelor.

Mark



nare1783 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the superfast reply.. About the updating of education qualifications on the EOI. The ACS has provided the wordings
> 
> ...


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for the clarifications. I've submitted the EOI, the calculated points shows 65. Hope I get the Invitation soon. Thanks a lot.

Regards
Naren


----------



## naveenr (Jun 19, 2015)

*statutory declaration Letter*

Dear Mark,

I am applying for 189 visa, please tell me can i get statutory declaration letter from my colleague i have few question regarding the same please revert.

1- My company is not willing to give me ref letter with required format also they are saying that they will give only one page of ref letter as per company format so can i take statutory declaration Letter from colleague or it is mandatory to take statutory from senior or HR or manager only or i can take the same from my colleague who was in same profile as me.

2- My colleague will attach his service certificate as employment proof .. is it sufficient.

3- one of my company has been closed but i can take statutory from director as i still in contact with him . so what proof he will give me as he was owner of the company .

regards,
Naveen


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Naveen -

This may work, but would need to discuss details with you in a consultation in order to give you an opinion. Would also need to see proposed letters or statements in order to assist - also note that both DIBP and the skills assessor will need these, and different assessors have different requirements, so need to assess any proposed references against both standards and requirements. Happy to assist at a consultation - see link on my website below.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



naveenr said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> I am applying for 189 visa, please tell me can i get statutory declaration letter from my colleague i have few question regarding the same please revert.
> 
> ...


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Mark,

I've got my skillselect invite. . Now I just have a question regarding the Police Clearance Certificate. Do you think it would be a good idea to wait till a CO is assigned for my application or should I start with the Police Clearance Certificates. In my case, I am applying for Myself, My Spouse and My 3 year old son. Should I submit separate Police Clearance Certificate for all three? or just mine and should be enough? please clarify. I am applying for PCC from India and usually it takes at least a month to get a PCC here.

Please clarify.

Regards
Naren


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Nare1783 -

Given 189 and 190 visas generally take well under a year to process, I'd get the PCC's now. No PCC needed for person under 16 years of age, but PCC needed for all persons 18 and older.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



nare1783 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I've got my skillselect invite. . Now I just have a question regarding the Police Clearance Certificate. Do you think it would be a good idea to wait till a CO is assigned for my application or should I start with the Police Clearance Certificates. In my case, I am applying for Myself, My Spouse and My 3 year old son. Should I submit separate Police Clearance Certificate for all three? or just mine and should be enough? please clarify. I am applying for PCC from India and usually it takes at least a month to get a PCC here.
> 
> ...


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Mark,

As usual, thanks for the superfast reply. I am currently in the process of filing the application in the "immi" Account login. 

I had 3 questions so far concerning this, kindly take the time to answer these:

For the current employment, I am planning to upload a reference letter dated 19.06.2014 and my pay-slips till date. In case of pay-slips, for my previous employment as well as my current one, how many pay-slips should I upload?

There is a field 'Intended State of Residence', since I do not know in advance where I will be staying, I preferred to choose 'unknown'. In case I will have to choose one, then I'll choose the NSW. However I would like to know whether this has a bearing on the application.

I am unable to enter my phone number along with the country code:
in this format.
91XXXXXXXXXX

It says spaces are not allowed, I've not entered any space here. Have you come across anything like this? anyway this could be resolved?

Thanks In Advance,
Regards
Naren


Regards
Naren


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Naren -

Not possible for me to give you case-specific advice without seeing your documents. Generally speaking, if a skilled visa, then payslips or other pay info proving payment for all periods you are claiming for points is necessary. Re: state, no particular issue that I know of with selecting NSW or another state. No idea on the phone number field - normally works OK if you only enter numbers - try deleting the entire field contents and then re-entering number by number.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



nare1783 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> As usual, thanks for the superfast reply. I am currently in the process of filing the application in the "immi" Account login.
> 
> ...


----------



## naveenr (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Mark for your reply ..

I need a little help as below .

1- Can we take statutory letter form colleague who has same profile and position in the company.
2- as i am not having degree in computing but have bachelor degree in science , so how many year they will deduct from my total experience (12 year) also will they deduct from last 10 year or from total year of experience.
2- I don't have salary slip for last 3 employer (2002-2004) but have offer letter and experience certificate only. --- is there any problem or it will work 
3- i have seen people using "Commonwealth statutory" for statutory letter from INDIA. is it correct approach .


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Naveenr -

Re 1, depends on the skills assessor's requirements - check very carefully. DIBP may (or may not) accept a reference letter like that if you can provide a good reason why the employer themselves (ie, manager or boss) cannot or will not write one. Re: remainder of questions, check the skills assessor's rules very carefully for these. Happy to give you case-specific advice once I see your documents at a consultation - see my website below in my signature if you'd like to proceed with that.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



naveenr said:


> Thanks Mark for your reply ..
> 
> I need a little help as below .
> 
> ...


----------



## nare1783 (Sep 12, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Naren -
> 
> Not possible for me to give you case-specific advice without seeing your documents. Generally speaking, if a skilled visa, then payslips or other pay info proving payment for all periods you are claiming for points is necessary. Re: state, no particular issue that I know of with selecting NSW or another state. No idea on the phone number field - normally works OK if you only enter numbers - try deleting the entire field contents and then re-entering number by number.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Thanks a ton.. Sorry about the questions being so rudimentary... I am halfway through filling the applications in the "Immi account" and I am stuck with the following queries. Could you please be kind enough to clarify on these?

1. For the Question 
"Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?"

I am applying for my 3 year old son, my wife and myself. My wife and I are still married and legally speaking, I am the only one who has custodial rights to my son. In this case, is it really necessary to enter my wife's name as the guardian? Please clarify.

2. For entering my wife's past employment details, do I need to upload reference letters from her previous employer as well? I am *not *claiming points based on her qualifications and experience and English language ability. I am claiming points based on only my qualifications and experience.

3. For the question :
"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"

I was in Sydney for a period of 42 days on the subclass 400 visa during December 2014. I came back to India in January. I was not on the payrolls of any Australian company during this period, but this was a short-term assignment which I had to do. In this case, should I mention for this question as 'Yes'. Is this considered "Immediately Before Lodging the application". If I mention this, is there any other additional documents that I'll have to upload?

4. The end date for my current employment in the employment history is a mandatory field. I take it I'll have to enter the date on which I am submitting the application? Please let me know if this assumption is incorrect.

5. For Uploading the supporting documents, I am not able to find any option while entering my qualifications and employment history to do so. Is it like, I'll have to submit this application and wait for another correspondence to upload all my supporting documents? Please let me know if I am missing something here 

6. For the Visa Processing fees, will I be asked to pay the entire fees upfront while submitting this "Immi" account application? or is it to be paid in part at various stages of processing? Could you please elaborate on how this works? Is there any other payment options available than using a credit card (Bank Transfer Etc.).

7. For the question :
"Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
I do not have any dependents except my wife and my son. However, what I fail to see here is the reason why the Immigration Department wants to know these details? Does this have any bearing on the application.

Regards
Naren


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Nare1783 -

Thanks for the note. I can assist with some of the questions, however others (see ** Consultation ** I would need to discuss with you at a consultation in order to give you specific guidance on):



nare1783 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks a ton.. Sorry about the questions being so rudimentary... I am halfway through filling the applications in the "Immi account" and I am stuck with the following queries. Could you please be kind enough to clarify on these?
> 
> ...


Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## tpham33 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Mark,

I am currently on a 457 visa. I am trying to apply for the ENS 186 visa Direct Entry Stream. My nominated position is ICT Business Development Manager and VETASSESS is the assessing authority. I understand a job reference letter from my previous employer(s) is required.
I would greatly appreciate if you could answer some of these questions:

1. Is there a standard format or sample I can use for the the reference letter?

2. My manager at my previous employer has left the company. What should I do? Do I get a letter signed by the company (HR dept) or by my ex-manager? Or both?

3. Where and how do I get the reference letter certified? In the country of my previous employer or in Australia?

4. My previous job in the last 5 years was also Business Development Manager but in the legal industry (not ICT). The job descriptions and functions of my previous job versus my current job are the same (the job reference letter can reflect that). The only difference is it was in a different industry. I also have a Bachelor's degree in Computer Science and 5+ years ICT experience on my CV from 12 years ago. Based on this, do you think VETASSESS can accept it and give a positive skill assessment? 

5. Should I try VETASSESS' Advisory Service to get their feedback first or should I just go ahead and apply for the Skill Assessment?

6. Do I also need to submit a job reference letter from my current employer in Australia (I just started working for them)?

Many thanks.
Tom


----------



## Breebree (Aug 15, 2016)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Naveenr -
> 
> Re 1, depends on the skills assessor's requirements - check very carefully. DIBP may (or may not) accept a reference letter like that if you can provide a good reason why the employer themselves (ie, manager or boss) cannot or will not write one. Re: remainder of questions, check the skills assessor's rules very carefully for these. Happy to give you case-specific advice once I see your documents at a consultation - see my website below in my signature if you'd like to proceed with that.
> 
> ...


hi Mark,

Do we really need to submit a statutory declaration for a reference letter without a letterhead?

My case is that the previous company is not willing to provide the letter as I have left the company 8 yrs ago. I managed to get a ref letter from my previous boss who by the way is no longer connected to my previous company, hence the reference letter without letterhead,

I submitted this document to the CO together with whatever proof i can think of (generic COE , contract , tax , email from the HR - job confirmation and last pay , working pass , my business card from the company, email from the director stating that they are unable to provide the ref letter as they have already deleted my records) but i didn't go for stat dec.

Do you think the CO would still need a stat dec?


----------



## PankajKashyap (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi,
The other option is to get the reference from your former colleague on the stamp paper. Also, the person who will provide that letter should also need to give you another document specifying his/her roles and responsibilities in your team/company. Both the documents should be on the stamp paper.


----------



## usmanhassan (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello Mark

I am planning to apply for the 189 under mechanical engineer.
I have worked in the same company through out my career under different positions and locations

Asst engineering manager Lahore Month year until month year
Asst engineering manager Dubai Month year until month year
Safety engineering manager Saudi Arabia Month year until month year

can I have one letter from company listing all of them with timings in front of them and then list 06 key responsibilities which I managed for all roles (as in all roles there are common type of responsibilities)

if no plz advice or share a sample of experience letter


----------



## justraji (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Mark,

My employer has agreed to nominate me for 186 direct entry VISA.

The issue is that my roles and responsibilities match to a Business analyst. But my education is Bachelors in commerce. I do have few Maths, stats and computers subjects in the 3 years degree course. But I dont think ACS will access it as ICT Major or ICT minor. That makes me non ICT. Is there a way I can get this confirmed?

My other question is that if I am Non ICT, then does it mean that I need to have 6 years of relevant experience to be able to pass the skill assessment even though my employer is sponsoring me?

Any advice is much appreciated.

Regards,
Raji


----------



## dheerajsingla (Jul 10, 2017)

*Please help with the reference letters*

Hi

I need little help regarding the skills assessment. I want ACS assessment for the migration purposes for Australia. Related to that, I worked as follows:

- June 2010 to June 2014 - Employee at Organisation X
- July 2014 to Dec 2016 - Freelancer as senior software consultant in "Organisation A" which is US based.
- Jan 2017 to Till now - Freelancer as senior software consultant in "B" which is India based and a subsidiary of "Organisation A"

My services were transferred from Organisation A to Organisation B(subsidiary of Organisation A) due to some reasons.

Can you please tell me which references are required in my case and what is to be written in the references ?

I can get documents from these companies in any format I want. Thats not a problem.

Regards 
Dheeraj


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 30, 2017)

*URGENT - Job reference letter*

Hi Mark,

I have worked in total 5 companies. And I found my colleagues who are in same city and I can take reference letter from them about my jobs and responsibilities. However, for my second company I am facing problems. As it was a small company, I am not sure if company is closed as site is not working now, nevertheless I am able to see a lot about company on google. Good thing is, I found my Team leader to whom I was reporting to... He was in Abu Dhabi but now he is in Bangalore (Another city). But the question is how will I take his signature on job letter? Its not easy to travel there just for a sign, its very far from my city. If I mention his email Id along with his contact number .. will it work???

Or That team leader has to present in front of notary officer as witness ?


Quick response will be appreciated.



alok509gupta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have over 5+ years of experience in as Software Engineer in IT company India.., thing is Since my relieving letter doesnt contain my roles & responsibility & my Office timings etc.., I went ahead & asked my manager to write a reference letter for me mentioning details as..
> 
> ...


----------



## Wasi (Dec 3, 2017)

Timmona2017 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I have worked in total 5 companies. And I found my colleagues who are in same city and I can take reference letter from them about my jobs and responsibilities. However, for my second company I am facing problems. As it was a small company, I am not sure if company is closed as site is not working now, nevertheless I am able to see a lot about company on google. Good thing is, I found my Team leader to whom I was reporting to... He was in Abu Dhabi but now he is in Bangalore (Another city). But the question is how will I take his signature on job letter? Its not easy to travel there just for a sign, its very far from my city. If I mention his email Id along with his contact number .. will it work???
> 
> ...


Hi timmona ,

Did you get your question answered? Cz i am in the same boat as you are


----------



## Wasi (Dec 3, 2017)

After 2015 no replies from Mark i believe he is no more active ?


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Wasi,

You have to contact to your seniors only wherever they are. Ask them that you need this sort of help. Give them the required content in advance so that they can think about it and can help you ....


----------



## Wasi (Dec 3, 2017)

Timmona2017 said:


> Hi Wasi,
> 
> You have to contact to your seniors only wherever they are. Ask them that you need this sort of help. Give them the required content in advance so that they can think about it and can help you ....


Hi , 
yes i did getin touch with them and they have no problem , But what i donot understand is should the letter be hand written or email from them ? If email whom should it be sent to ?


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 30, 2017)

Wasi said:


> Hi ,
> yes i did getin touch with them and they have no problem , But what i donot understand is should the letter be hand written or email from them ? If email whom should it be sent to ?


You just write the content neatly what you want to send to ACS in clear manner what work you have done in that company and you were under so and so supervision and these were your roles and responsibilities...

Better do your homework and then ask your seniors for help. Make a reference letter with proper formatting and send it in word file. Finally, ask your senior to go to their nearest notary office ands get a stamp of minimum 50 rs then take a print of that content on that stamp, put their sign and send it back to you as courier. Don't forget to tell them that Stamp number should be mentioned clearly otherwise the letter won't be valid.

and there should be proper stamp with requited text asked in ACS

like sign before me ... attested by

and date


----------



## Wasi (Dec 3, 2017)

Timmona ; 

Thank you for the reply ,The fact is my supervisors are presently in other countries dont know will they go to this extent to take soo much pain ?


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 30, 2017)

Wasi said:


> Timmona ;
> 
> Thank you for the reply ,The fact is my supervisors are presently in other countries dont know will they go to this extent to take soo much pain ?


I know this is such a pain .. no one has time for these type of work. I was lucky because my all seniors were in India only , so I managed. But there is one more way to this problem but you have to figure it out through googling the content etc

when company and seniors could nt provide the reference letter, in that case there is a option to do it as SELF DECLARATION of your work ... I am not 100% sure about it but you have to confirm if you can give self declaration for your previous work.

NOTE: I can give you one tip to get this done ..Call 2-3 visa consultancy and ask them that you want to consult for your visa process though are not going apparently, but pretend that you will take their help. Just in discussion tell them that I heard about references letters but in may case my seniors won't be able to help me. If I start my processing with you but how you guys will handle this problem of mine. Juts try to understand what alternative options they are suggesting you .. it will give you a good move . Because they deal with such kind of problems ..

I hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Wasi (Dec 3, 2017)

Timmona2017 said:


> I know this is such a pain .. no one has time for these type of work. I was lucky because my all seniors were in India only , so I managed. But there is one more way to this problem but you have to figure it out through googling the content etc
> 
> when company and seniors could nt provide the reference letter, in that case there is a option to do it as SELF DECLARATION of your work ... I am not 100% sure about it but you have to confirm if you can give self declaration for your previous work.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much wise suggestion . I should have done this long ago hehehehhe


----------



## jvijay (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi Team,
I have a query.My work experience is 4.8 years as of now (6-dec-2017).
My 5 years will only be completed in April 2018.I want to apply for PR now.

The skill assessment site shows that "All relevant work experience completed after the Skill Level Requirement Met Date will be considered Skilled Employment and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test. "


While the Department of Border and Immigration says that we can make changes to our EOI if your points have increased, for example, you have gained new work experience, a higher qualification, or passed a higher-level English language test "

As per the skill assessment site, the first two years is considered as training and therefore I will have only 2.8 years in total (4.8-2) and will not be eligible for any points since points will be counted only if we have 3 years minimum.

I am confused and wanted to know if my experience will be added subsequently.
Could you tell me what exactly is considered?Will applying now pose a problem?
I desperately want to apply now and don't want to wait further.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Ajay22mum (Nov 6, 2017)

sorry for posting here ..but need your expertise advise 

I am processing for Skill assessment under engineering Australia. I have submitted Self Declaration from one of my co-worker while submitting the document. 
I got the below message from assessor " Please note that affidavits are not accepted in lieu of 5 point duty statement from the company. You are therefore advised to provide the 5 points duty statement from the company" 

So now Question is.....
1. As per my company policy, I will only get the reference letter after leaving the company as they are liable to provide only for EX-employee. HR person is ready to give me on email why they cant give the letter. 
Also, they have given my letter which includes my tenure and designation with working hours. 
So can I go ahead and submit that letter and attach an email from HR? 


2. Why did EA not accept my Declaration? Do I need to submit another declaration? 


Please someone help me here . How I would process further.


----------

